# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Луховицы... показ самолётов КБ "МиГ"

## Антоха

Погодка сегодня в Луховицах была братцы - заглядение:-) 

Солнышко предвещало отличный полётный день! Я с трепетом вступил... точнее въехал на "спецтранспорте"... на СВЯТУЮ для меня землю! Тут уже более 20 лет делают мои любимые истребители МиГ-29!!!

----------


## Антоха

По программе нас ждал показательный полет МиГ-29ОВТ! Добравшись на заводской аэродром, я начал готовить свою мыльницу к предстоящему шоу и попутно отбивался от местной службы безопасности, которая чрезмерно активно (по моему мнению) старалась обеспечить "спокойствие" еще не прилетевшего Министра Обороны Иванова... в итоге я нашел оптимальную из возможных точку для съемки и как большинство стал вслушиваться в тишину: не летит ли вертолет Министра.

ОВТ в это время готовили к полёту.

----------


## Антоха

Неподалёку стояла "девяностая" спарка. Причину её нахождения на полосе в таком виде я не понял, так как в этот день она так и не взлетела :?:

----------


## Антоха

но вот прилетела вертушка Министра и "Дядя" Паша дав копоти порулил на старт :lol:

----------


## Антоха

ОТ ВИНТА!!!!! :D Шоу начинается!

----------


## Антоха

я не фанат показухи... но это меня зацепило:-)

----------


## Антоха

в небо!!!

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

....

----------


## Антоха

"Дядя" Паша жжётЪ!!! :D

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

как говорит один мой знакомый: Хорошие летчики пущай летают в хорошую погоду, а плохие в плохую;-) 
У нас была хорошая погода! :-)

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-29
28 иап (Ленинградский гвардейский ордена Кутузова истребительный авиационный полк)

            
14 иап

----------


## AC

*Антоха*, спасибо за репортаж!




> Неподалёку стояла "девяностая" спарка. Причину её нахождения на полосе в таком виде я не понял, так как в этот день она так и не взлетела :?:


Разведчик погоды?

----------


## Антоха

...

----------


## Антоха

к тому моменту у меня уже начала затекать шея:-)

----------


## Антоха

всё же я не любитель показушных машин... даже таких замечательных... меня начали грысть старые грустные мысли...

----------


## Антоха

... что скорее всего, в моей долгой жизни, не будет счастливого момента, когда такие МиГи, но уже в строевом камуфляже, сотнями полетят с этого аэродрома в боевые полки охранять наше с вами мирное небо:-(

----------


## Антоха

> Разведчик погоды?


Да не похоже, чего её над аэродромом разведывать... Ради Министра, "Дядя" Паша в любую погоду полетел бы;-)

----------


## An-Z

> Ради Министра, "Дядя" Паша в любую погоду полетел бы;-)


 :cry:  эхх..был бы толк... за фоторепортож спасиб.. тока как то грустно.. выходит и показать то особо нечего.. один самолёт, один полёт..

----------


## AC

*Антоха*, а кадров с МиГ-35 у Вас больше нет? Можно без Иванова... :D 
Или МиГ-29К в цеху? Его же тоже министру показывали...

----------


## Антоха

> *Антоха*, а кадров с МиГ-35 у Вас больше нет? Можно без Иванова... :D


есть... это почти такой же самолет, что раньше имел название МиГ-29М2... с небольшими изменениями и доработками.




> Или МиГ-29К в цеху? Его же тоже министру показывали...


это чуть попозже... надо порыться в закромах... вам его тоже небось без Министра треба:-)

----------


## Kasatka

Красота! =) 

Правда по фоткам не понять красоту и необычность полета мига с овт =)

не пробовал ловить моменты когда он кренделя выписывает?

=)

----------


## Антоха

один из первых серийных МиГ-29КУБ 8)

----------


## Антоха

> Красота! =) 
> 
> Правда по фоткам не понять красоту и необычность полета мига с овт =)
> 
> не пробовал ловить моменты когда он кренделя выписывает?
> 
> =)


пробовал:-) но видимо я еще недостаточно опытен для таких съемок:-) Наши строевые МиГ-29 еще не умеют такое вытворять и посему я тоже слаб :oops:

----------


## AC

Спасибо, *Антоха*!!!




> это почти такой же самолет, что раньше имел название МиГ-29М2... с небольшими изменениями и доработками.


Я бы сказал, что это *ТОТ ЖЕ* самолет -- 154-й борт.

----------


## Антоха

> Я бы сказал, что это *ТОТ ЖЕ* самолет -- 154-й борт.


Тот да не тот;-) Министру, когда он находился в кабине "тридцать пятого" как раз и рассказывали об изменениях, которые притерпела машина за последнее время. Но безусловно, я с Вами соглашусь, что это к сожалению одна единственная машина...  :cry:

----------


## AC

Кстати, Pilot на "Стрижах" тоже отметился:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/10/1575
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/10/1593

----------


## %u0412%u044F%u0447%u0435%

Миг-29КУБ - по всей видимости, проект Су-27КУБ похоронят? :(

----------


## Micro

> Миг-29КУБ - по всей видимости, проект Су-27КУБ похоронят? :(


Скорее всего, это самолет для Индии.

----------


## Micro

*Антоха*, а Ту-334 ещё стоит у них в цеху? 
Или всё-таки уже увезли в Казань?

----------


## Антоха

> *Антоха*, а Ту-334 ещё стоит у них в цеху? 
> Или всё-таки уже увезли в Казань?


ребята, да какие там "Ту"... забудте! в цеху стояли тока показные машины и борты пригнанные из Кубинки на перекраску для "Стрижей"

----------


## Nazar

> Миг-29КУБ - по всей видимости, проект Су-27КУБ похоронят? :(


Я в одной ветке уже писал, что пока нет даже проекта под Миг-29К, не говоря о КУБе. Так что это для индусов.

----------

Есть вариант, что МиГ-29КУБ будет на Кузнецове. А КУБ суховцев у китайцев. 
Pilot http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------


## гость

А МиГ-29ОВТ и МиГ-35 - В чем разница? :?:

----------

МиГ29М ОВТ - на него прото поставили двигатель с ОВТ, а 35 - глубокая модернизация 29
Небольшой сюжетик из Луховиц будет в субботу. 
И еще будет большой про А-40.
Pilot http://pilot.strizhi.info/

----------


## игорь

а кто такой дядя Паша
служил в Луховицах 10 лет
о ком идет речь-не знаю
 :shock:

----------


## AC

> а кто такой дядя Паша
> служил в Луховицах 10 лет
> о ком идет речь-не знаю
>  :shock:


http://www.testpilot.ru/review/ispmig/pilot/vlasov.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Есть вариант, что МиГ-29КУБ будет на Кузнецове. А КУБ суховцев у китайцев. 
> Pilot http://pilot.strizhi.info/


Если только не в скором времени, по крайней мере , на флоте об этом не знают (под словом флот , я имеюю ввиду 1ЦНИИ ВМФ :D )
Я думаю облетать его там могут, но серьезных разговоров о любых Мигах на палубе Кузнецова (именно в составе КИАП) я не слышал.

----------

Это рассмотривают сейчас не в НИИ, сейчас пока присматриваются к нему командование и МО

----------


## Nazar

> Это рассмотривают сейчас не в НИИ, сейчас пока присматриваются к нему командование и МО


 :D Так присматриваться к нему можно сколько угодно, тем более что толку присматриваться к самолету, который еще толком не облетали.
А если мысль развивать дальше, МО к самолету присмотрелось и сказало :"Все его на палубу", это ведь невозможно будет сделать в одночасье и когда этот вопрос решат, пора будет палубу под колесами менять, а новой палубы даже на бумаге не существует. :(

----------


## AC

МиГ-35 долетел до Индии:
http://media.bharat-rakshak.com/aero...g2_itemId=1180
http://media.bharat-rakshak.com/aero...g2_itemId=1055

----------


## Griffon

> :D Так присматриваться к нему можно сколько угодно, тем более что толку присматриваться к самолету, который еще толком не облетали.
> А если мысль развивать дальше, МО к самолету присмотрелось и сказало :"Все его на палубу", это ведь невозможно будет сделать в одночасье и когда этот вопрос решат, пора будет палубу под колесами менять, а новой палубы даже на бумаге не существует. :(


Вчера Иванов озвучил магическую цифру - 2009 год, вроде тогда будет принято решение о постройке авианосца и дока для него, но как-то уж очень туманно. Еще там проскочила цифра от 30 кораблях для ВМФ и 60 стратегов для ВВС к 2015 году, что это - тоже загадка.

----------


## Nazar

решение принятое в 2009 году, будет осуществлено году так к 2020, а строить авианосец надо было еще вчера.по другим проектам, надо понимать , что корабль кораблю рознь, можно спустить на воду атомный крейсер первого ранга, а можно десяток прибрежных мрк.
можно этот вопрос провентилировать, если это действительно интересно.

----------


## AC

> Еще там проскочила цифра от 30 кораблях для ВМФ и 60 стратегов для ВВС к 2015 году, что это - тоже загадка.


"проскочило" там так:
1) "...Флот [до 2015 г.] получит 31 корабль...".
2) "...[Планируется] иметь в составе ВВС [опять же к 2015 г.] 50 стратегических ракетоносцев (Ту-160, Ту-95 МС)...".
http://www.mil.ru/847/851/1291/12671...shtml?id=20809
Т.е. более двух десятков имеющихся сейчас Ту-95МС будут выведены из боевого состава.

----------


## Griffon

> "проскочило" там так:
> 1) "...Флот [до 2015 г.] получит 31 корабль...".
> 2) "...[Планируется] иметь в составе ВВС [опять же к 2015 г.] 50 стратегических ракетоносцев (Ту-160, Ту-95 МС)...".
> http://www.mil.ru/847/851/1291/12671...shtml?id=20809
> Т.е. более двух десятков имеющихся сейчас Ту-95МС будут выведены из боевого состава.


Да, спасибо - с дальниками теперь понятно (я, правда, надеялся на ввод новых 50 единиц, а тут распил выходит... эх...). А с флотом не так все ясно - нашел только информацию о неск. лодках да эсминцах, но 31 шт. не набрал:)

----------

